# Questions for Indians in Abu Dhabi



## Jgalt

Hi: 

I am moving for the short term from the US to Abu Dhabi, but will travel to Hyderabad a few times. I had some simple questions - would really appreciate suggestions from Indians on this forum! Here they are - 


Which airline (or discount airline) has the best fares for Abu Dhabi-Hyderabad? 

Is it better to fly from Dubai (taking a taxi from Abu Dhabi to Dubai)? 

How do you call India? Is there a local calling card or do you get a cell phone plan? 

What are approximate grocery costs for one person (typical vegetarian Indian meals/Western breakfasts)? 

Do Abu Dhabi cable providers in the hotels, carry cricket and Indian channels? 


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Jgalt said:


> Hi:
> 
> I am moving for the short term from the US to Abu Dhabi, but will travel to Hyderabad a few times. I had some simple questions - would really appreciate suggestions from Indians on this forum! Here they are -
> 
> 
> Which airline (or discount airline) has the best fares for Abu Dhabi-Hyderabad?
> 
> Is it better to fly from Dubai (taking a taxi from Abu Dhabi to Dubai)?
> 
> How do you call India? Is there a local calling card or do you get a cell phone plan?
> 
> What are approximate grocery costs for one person (typical vegetarian Indian meals/Western breakfasts)?
> 
> Do Abu Dhabi cable providers in the hotels, carry cricket and Indian channels?
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Something tells me you are probly have some indian roots.. ?? 

Anyways, there are mutliple airlines that are discount airelines. If you do not mind using them, then will save you some money. Keep in mind though that the discount airlines users are probly going to be the labourers. There are mutliple discount airlines going to from the uae as 60% of the people in the uae are from india. I dont see why you would have to come to dubai. I am not sure, but check air asia and see if they fly there. 

Answered the calling on another thread but you can get the sms and a cell. There is a 'plan' you can text some number in and get a discounted rate on cell calls. It still is much cheaper to use the computer. 

Honestly if you do not mind eating indian food all the time, it is probly cheaper for you to go to the local little indian joint and pick up your food. You could get by with probly under 800 dirhams for the month. If you cook yourself, probly could get it down to about 500 or so. 

I am sure there are a great deal of indian channels. As being american though, I can not understand them so have no idea if they are indeed indian.


----------

